# Another Bach?



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

There are four Bach's not three. You have heard of J S Bach, C P E Bach and perhaps J C Bach. There is another to find out go to the link below.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

So many Bachs! Answers.com says there were 14 Bachs who were accomplished musicians. J.S. himself had 4 sons that were composers:
Wilhelm Friedemann
Carl Philipp Emanuel
Johann Christoph Friedrich
Johann Christian

There are actually 2 *Johann Bernhard Bach*s. Your blogpost refers to J.S. Bach's second cousin. J.S. also had a nephew with this name. 
Even though many of the Bachs' fame was local due to the times, they were such eminent musicians that in that region (near Erfurt, birthplace of J.B. Bach and J.S.'s father Johann Ambrosius), musicians were referred to as "Bach."


----------

